# How To Enter Service Menu On Galaxy Nexus



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

Anyone know the proper code to dial into to access the service menu on the CDMA Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

No, but *#*#4636#*#* takes you to a Testing Menu. I tried *#*#197328640#*#* but that does not work. It used to work on the Nexus S.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the dev subforum is reserved for releases. moved to gnex [cdma] general.


----------



## Pleirosei (Jul 8, 2011)

evilmunkeh said:


> No, but *#*#4636#*#* takes you to a Testing Menu. I tried *#*#197328640#*#* but that does not work. It used to work on the Nexus S.


Thanks man. Very useful. Do appreciate it. Hopefully we can find out what that code is eventually.


----------



## dnoyeb (Jun 16, 2011)

anyone figure these out? i'm assuming the codes have to be imbedded somewhere...

really need to figure out how to get this thing accessible in QPST.


----------

